# Erzgebirgsradrennen Markersbach



## andi79 (4. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

wer kennt das o.g. Rennen und kann dazu berichten? Lohnt sich die Anreise? Die Website sieht ganz gut aus... www.erzgebirgsradrennen.de

Ich will nach Jahren mal wieder vorsichtige MTB-Renn-Versuche wagen und denke, dass das evtl. das Richtige sein könnte? Geplant ist die 47km Runde.

Danke für eure Infos.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## racing_basti (4. Mai 2009)

das ganze ist ein ziemlich schnelles waldautobahnrennen.
technisch keine herausforderungen wie man sie von anderen mtb-rennen kennt.
kannste auch problemlos mitm crosser fahren die strecke.
geht halt erstmal ne stunde nur bergauf, und dann den rest fast nur noch bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi79 (4. Mai 2009)

vielen dank... naja, das klingt eigentlich nach dem, was ich brauche...


----------



## Joscha (26. Mai 2009)

hat schon jemand irgendwo fotos entdeckt? waren ja massig leuts da die geknippst haben...


----------



## MaxxTBone (28. Mai 2009)

fotos gibts bei uns auf der seite ein paar von uns und bei racepixx von allen teilnehmern, aber leider nicht von mir


----------



## ftie (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo, ich habe bis jetzt auch keine Bilder gefunden. Aber bei den vielen "Fotografen" müssen doch mal paar Bilder im Netz auftauchen.


----------



## Leny (31. Mai 2009)

Wir waren auch in Markersbach. Unsere Betreuer haben am Fichtelberg ne ganze Menge Bilder gemacht. Natürlich von uns, aber auch von etlichen anderen. Sind natürlich keine Profibilder, dafür gibt es sie für lau. Auf unserer Homepage(www.team-vorago.de) ist ne Liste mit Startnummern. Wenn ihr da drauf seit schickt ihr über Kontakt einfach ne Nachricht ans Team mit Eurer Startnummer und Mailadresse und schon habt ihr ein Bild.
@MaxxTBone von den Vogtländern sind eigentlich ne ganze Menge mit dabei!


----------



## RomanG (31. Mai 2010)

hallo, wer war gestern in Markersbach dabei. bin die 47km gefahren.
weiß jemand, wo es die photos gibt???


----------



## Larswars (1. Juni 2010)

Das Team von Deep-Cars Racing war vor Ort, wir haben uns aber auf die 28km fokosiert. Das bedeutet ein Video inkl. Helmkamera!


Video:   http://www.youtube.com/DeepCars


Und ab Montag Abend knapp 300 Fotos auf www.Deep-Cars.de

MFG  Lars


----------



## RomanG (1. Juni 2010)

supi...hört sich gut an und ich werde gleich mal schaun... gibts hier auch jemand, der die 47km mitgefahren ist oder an der strecke mit ner cam war?


----------

